# NCL vs CL circuit breakers?



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

I am currently adding a shop in my basement and need two 20amp circuits. The only way I can do this is removing two full size 15amp circuit breakers and replacing with two "cheaters" 1x 15amp and 1x 20amp. I went to Lowes and one guy said you can only use the same brand breakers as the box. I was skeptical and I had a old Murray breaker in hand that I brought with me. I went back home and noticed the box said Sylvania. So I went to HD and they had a chart that listed compatible breakers and noticed both Murray and Sylvania, as well as many others were on the list. I saw two types of 2 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-Type-BR-20-Amp-Single-Pole-Duplex-Circuit-Breaker-BR2020/100153768

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-Type-BR-20-Amp-Single-Pole-BD-Circuit-Breaker-BD2020/100124683

One is listed as CL, the other is listed as NCL. I read up and didn't full understand the purpose of the NCL vs CL. My box says it can host up to 40 circuits, I only have a ~24. Isn't the purpose of the breaker to cut off if the rated current is exceeded?


----------



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

Solaritu said:


> I am currently adding a shop in my basement and need two 20amp circuits. The only way I can do this is removing two full size 15amp circuit breakers and replacing with two "cheaters" 1x 15amp and 1x 20amp. I went to Lowes and one guy said you can only use the same brand breakers as the box. I was skeptical and I had a old Murray breaker in hand that I brought with me. I went back home and noticed the box said Sylvania. So I went to HD and they had a chart that listed compatible breakers and noticed both Murray and Sylvania, as well as many others were on the list. I saw two types of 2
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-Type-BR-20-Amp-Single-Pole-Duplex-Circuit-Breaker-BR2020/100153768
> 
> ...


NCL is used for replacement in non-compliant situations. If you look at the label on the Eaton box of circuit breakers it tells you what panels they are approved for. I think it says Challenger instead of Sylvania, but that should work.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

CL or CTL panels and breakers have been required since 1965. They have rejection clips to prevent tandems or quads from being installed in some panels, or in some spaces within some panels.

NCL or Non CTL breakers are made for replacement use in pre 1965 panels. 

It is a code violation to use a non CTL breaker in a CTL panel.

CTL is Circuit Total Limitation. It's purpose is to keep people from putting more circuits in the panel than the mfg designed it for. An example would be you can only have a max of 12 circuits in a 1212 panel, while you can have up to 24 in a 1224 panel.


----------



## Solaritu (May 27, 2014)

Cool, I have an ALB20(20-40)C and I got the cheaper CL breakers. My house is a 1979, so I guess I have the right thing.


----------

